# Browning Citori



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

Not sure of the year, I have the serial number if you can do some research. All the numbers match. here is the link http://utahgunexchange.com/ads/browning-citori-field-need-to-sell-asap


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

Updated link and lowered price to $800.

http://utahgunexchange.com/ads/browning-citori-3/


----------

